# Worth fixing these Harrows?



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty old harrows..basically needs to be redone completely. Fordmac brand.

Was looking at Agri supply for parts. Wondering if buying used would be better? These harrows are heavy though vs new ones.

What yall think?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Someone starting to add to they collection now. 
Do the harrow turn at all ?,if they turn somewhat freely rust free oil of sort maybe your answer.
Looks like some harrows are missing up front?
If I,I would keep my eyes/ears for another if total rebuild needed.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Someone starting to add to they collection now.
> Do the harrow turn at all ?,if they turn somewhat freely rust free oil of sort maybe your answer.
> Looks like some harrows are missing up front?
> If I,I would keep my eyes/ears for another if total rebuild needed.


I had these harrows when i first had my 9n ford.

They turn but some of these bearing boxes missing bearings..


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If I had the Harrow, I would repair it. Cannot buy anything near the quality now days, and the cost of parts will be very economical. The bearings can be obtained from any bearing distributor, but you will need to take you old parts in and fit based on dimensions. The blades can be had from New Holland, John Deere, and just about anywhere. Most blade fitment will be based on the measurements, or by matching to an old blade, and buy what will fit.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 19, 2016)

I have a similar harrow. Mine uses friction bearings. You can rebuild pretty much anything and yes, it is worth the effort. The parts are very cheap. All 4 of my gangs turn and a little multi purpose grease and I'm ready for food plots this year.


----------

